# Hungry Tiels



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My two were on the hunt for food all morning. It started with Bailee trying to help himself to dads breakfast.

















You can see dads a softy.  (and you can see he's really getting into "Movember")

And then i brought out a piece of bread just for the birds, which Cookie was particularly happy with.






















































Ozzie really made her day when he joined her for a "romantic" snack


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

lol ozzie addicted to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! share that photo of her crest feather on her head


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Squeak_Crumble said:


> lol ozzie addicted to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! share that photo of her crest feather on her head


Ozzie actually doesn't really like her. She follows him everywhere though, she's obsessed. Occasionally he'll give her a head scratch, but only because she sits there headbutting him. 

Ozzie the budgie-tiel:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Those came out really cute- your dad seems to be easily manipulated by Bailee's begging and I LOVE that pic of Ozzie with the tiel feather...only you'd think of that! Cookie thinks her looks can get her any budgie...too bad for Ozzie, he's missing out! lol


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

out of curiostity how old is ozzie???


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Squeak_Crumble said:


> out of curiostity how old is ozzie???


He is almost 2 years old.


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

wow how is his cere that colour??? oh yeah hes a dom. pied??

hes not a dom. pied is he??? why has his cere not changed!!!!!!!!! im confused!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww, I just love the photos that you put up Bea, Bailee is such a cutie. 

Ozzie with that tiel feather is hilarious!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Squeak_Crumble said:


> hes not a dom. pied is he??? why has his cere not changed!!!!!!!!! im confused!!!!!!!!!1


He is a dominant pied, that's a photo from when he was about 6-7 months old. His cere is blue now.

And please remember this is a tiel photos topic, not budgie genetics.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Great pictures, Bea. What greedy tiels! 
I love it how Cookie is so obsessed with Ozzie, it's cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I love it how Cookie is so obsessed with Ozzie, it's cute!


The cutest thing is when she sits right next to him and just head butts him. I never seem to have my camera when they do that, and when i move to get it she stops.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Those photos are really cute. I just love the tiel budgie I bet you have the best of both worlds


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats so funny the first pic of Bailee trying to sneak your dad's food...hehe to cute, I love the one of Bailee and Cookie eating together mine won't get that close to each other to eat together...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww sooo cute. Got to love how tiels pull at your heart strings


----------

